# I think I'm recovering



## MrsDon (May 19, 2017)

I've had dp/Dr for 12 years...I'm on week 3 with lamotrigine 75mg and sertraline....and today I've been getting little bits of reality back and it makes me panic abit! It's still early days...I've been in such a mess the past few months because my citalopram pooped out (I have generalised anxiety disorder which caused me to depersonalised after drinking every night for my anxiety. I use to panic when I was sober that I was going to die and dp hit me when I was watching superman in 2004!) I think I got depersonalisation gradually, I would get so stressed and anxious over nothing! Anyway I stopped my drinking in 2007 I still drink but about 3 times a year lol because hangovers are hell! Anyway I took my little boy trick or treating tonight and everything seemed a bit more clear! It was weird. My dp has been sooooo bad 2 months because of my medication messing up I've never experienced it this bad before! Normally it's bearable and I get on with life....hope the lamotrigine is finally gonna work!! ????????????????


----------

